# Cable Top Hat Pattern Classic Elite Yarns



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

Well I got the go ahead so here it is. For all of you who can get the type of yarn in the pattern you should do well. See how you go.
For all you aussies out there I suggest you use a 10ply Wool. I had to start again as I used a an 8ply so it was too small.
Please remember to honour Classic Elite Yarns Copyright which I have put in the footer.
If you get one done post a pic so we can see it.


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank-you so much. A job well done!!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Great job - good for those starting out with charts to have the written version alongside.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you so much &#128158;


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Very nice pattern! Congrats!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern, I am so pleased that you got the go ahead for it. I have bookmarked it for future use.


----------



## MinnesotaNative (Nov 10, 2012)

Lovely design. Hope I have the patience to try it. Also love the color. Good job.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you so much, that's really pretty.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you. I am impressed with classic yarn's permission.


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you so much, my GD will love it!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Florida Girl (Jul 31, 2011)

Many Thanks. The first row of chart had me confused.(Center 2 stitches)
Betty


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Great pattern.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks! I had saved the pattern, but this will make it a whole lot easier.


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the pattern. I would love to attempt to make it, after my knitting skills have improved. Still just taking baby steps.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you so much. The yarn is here and ready to knit.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you for taking time and making effort to get permission and for posting the download. :-D :thumbup: Carlene


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful hat. Thanks for the pattern and all your work.


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you, I wasn't able to open that link, so I was very pleased that you posted it.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

A lovely looking hat . Many thanks for the link.


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

circularknitter said:


> Well I got the go ahead so here it is. For all of you who can get the type of yarn in the pattern you should do well. See how you go.
> For all you aussies out there I suggest you use a 10ply Wool. I had to start again as I used a an 8ply so it was too small.
> Please remember to honour Classic Elite Yarns Copyright which I have put in the footer.
> If you get one done post a pic so we can see it.


THANK YOU... I appreciate your effort in charting this pattern out. :thumbup:

Lisa


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Love the pattern and will start one next week.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks for posting the pattern! Have saved it and printed a "hard copy". Just in time for Christmas !


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you. Very generous of you to share.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

This is a definite DO!
Thank you for posting the pattern!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful hat, thanks!


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

Pretty pattern! Glad you could share it! Thank you!


----------



## Dawn C. (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you so much. What a great job! Must have taken up a lot of your time. Think I will try this using Bendigo Alpaca yarn which is currently on special 8 ply so will need to use larger needles. Do you think this will work to make for adult?
Dawn C. (Australia)


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

So happy for you, and thank you so much for your effort!


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

Dear Dawn You cast on 88 sts I think this is too few because as you know Bendigo alpaca is a smallish 8 ply. When I emailed Classsic yarns I ask them what there yarn was equivalent to in australia and they said to use 10ply. If you use larger needles with 8ply then your knitting will become looser. I am doing one in 10ply Shetland Wool to see how it works out.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes it's such a pretty hat.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for your efforts, can't wait to knit this!!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thank you so much. Very nice pattern.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

rainbirdoz said:


> Thank you so much, my GD will love it!


Exactly my first thought when I saw the picture!
Thank you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you for the written pattern, I have saved it for future use.


----------

